# Why Press Start and Brake Again After Remote Starting Car



## rnbarg (Apr 27, 2018)

Just curious. You remote start the car. Then when you get it you have to put your foot on the brake and press start again. What’s the point, particularly pressing start again if the car is already on. If you leave the AC on when you turn off the car, while it autostart again if you remote start the car. thanks.


----------



## rnbarg (Apr 27, 2018)

I meant Brake, not Break in the title


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

rnbarg said:


> Just curious. You remote start the car. Then when you get it you have to put your foot on the brake and press start again. What’s the point, particularly pressing start again if the car is already on. If you leave the AC on when you turn off the car, while it autostart again if you remote start the car. thanks.


That's to prevent the 10 minute shut off and so nobody can steal your car by just getting in it without the key fob.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

By not energizing the rest of the systems (park lock etcetera) the car is still immobile. Once in the car your fob is recognized and you can, by applying the brake and pushing the start button, now make the car driveable.

Otherwise, the bad guys would be busting windows of running cars and have a field day with stolen cars.

Rob


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Look at your display. The engine is running, the car is not on.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Same thing like the "old way", you start the car with the remote but if you want to drive it you need to put the key into ignition (press START)


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm certain the NHTSA has a lot to do with the things we encounter on cars. Even the sequence you describe.

I bet you auto makers would LOVE to make an option on high trim levels that would just start the car as soon as you got in and use it's logic to figure out whether or not it should go into reverse or drive.

Required safety interlocks and routines will never let that happen. 

I am pretty sure somewhere deep in the regulations is a requirement to press the brake pedal before allowing the ignition to "start" even though it's running on a keyless ignition system.

If someone could find / post one that doesn't require you to press the brake it would be interesting to see.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

firehawk618 said:


> I'm certain the NHTSA has a lot to do with the things we encounter on cars. Even the sequence you describe.
> 
> I bet you auto makers would LOVE to make an option on high trim levels that would just start the car as soon as you got in and use it's logic to figure out whether or not it should go into reverse or drive.
> 
> ...


I suspect the sequence (brake apply) was created so that the car still has a 'accessory position'.
If you hold the start button down without applying the brake, the car will go into 'accessory mode'. In this position you can play the radio till the battery is dead (heh heh), all the power windows and sunroof will function......same as anything with a conventional key in the accessory position will do.
If you press the button (no brake apply) again, the entire system will shut down once the drivers door is open.

So, it appears the 'brake apply' has two purposes....one (obvious) required to actually activate the starter and, two, a secondary safety measure if you were to start the car in the neutral position.......The car can be shifted to neutral by holding the start button (no brake apply) to energize the electrical system. Once energized, release the button, step on the brake pedal, move the shifter to neutral (or whatever position you are hoping for).

Rob


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

rnbarg said:


> I meant Brake, not Break in the title


Fixed the title for you.


----------

